# I've got ORIJEN's new formula!



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I cracked open my first bag of new formula yesterday. The new formula does look slightly different. The new kibble is slightly smaller. Also, the old formula had a powdery coating on the kibble. Like if you handled the kibble very much you would have some powdery residue on you hands. The new formula doesn't have that as much. Take that for what it's worth. Otherwise, it smells about the same. I decided to mix the old an new formula 50/50 for a couple days before going full new formula. So far, no problems! Nice looking poo and they love it!

I'm glad I accidentally ordered *TWO* 29lb bags of of the new 6 fish. Chewy sold out very quickly. These will probably last close to two months. I hope Champion Petfoods can get this product out reasonably fast. They seem to have struggled keeping up with the demand ever since their kitchen fire back in September. I know all the damages have been repaired and they are running 100% for awhile now. I'm not sure why they can't keep their products in stock?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It's nice they removed the potatoes although the replacement with the higher protein lentils and chickpeas concerns me slightly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Tuco said:


> It's nice they removed the potatoes although the replacement with the higher protein lentils and chickpeas concerns me slightly


What is it that concerns you? Champion says the formula contains 37% animal protein and 1% plant protein. I sent them another message asking for a second confirmation on that. 

However, chickpea, lentils, and peas offer highly digestible proteins. Also, any amino acids they may lack will be taken care of since they are being consumed at the same time as the meat in the formula.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow only 1 percent plant protien? I wasn't aware of that, it definately clears many concerns


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

stealle said:


> They seem to have struggled keeping up with the demand ever since their kitchen fire back in September. I know all the damages have been repaired and they are running 100% for awhile now. I'm not sure why they can't keep their products in stock?


Supply issues started years before the fire. Major shutdowns to install odor abatement equipment was a big factor. Also, according to CPF, supply of fish in the winter is problematic. Demand has been consistently high over the years so once product gets in a back order mode, it is extremely difficult to catch-up. As I have posted before, Rocky loved and did great on 6Fish for a couple years. I switched because of price and availability.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Tuco said:


> Wow only 1 percent plant protien? I wasn't aware of that, it definately clears many concerns
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Were you not able to deduce that from the ingredients label or info from DFA?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't see eggs on that, my moms dog, has problems with eggs, i will have to let her know.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

I wanted a second opinion about the amount of animal protein vs plant protein in the new Orijen formulas. I contacted Champion Pet foods again and asked to make sure they were giving me an accurate answer in regards to the amount of plant protein in the new formula. I also asked them for ash content. Here is the response I got back...


*Champion Pet Foods*

_"I think there may be some confusion over the total meat content of 80% in the ORIJEN diets, and the amount of protein in the diets. These are two very different measurements. 

The 80% meat content refers to the amount of meat included in the total diet. The remaining 20% of our ingredients are fruit and vegetables. We also provide you with a guaranteed analysis, which is a break down of the nutrients found in the food after the cooking process. All of our ORIJEN dog diets have a minimum of 38% protein. Of this 38% protein content, less than 1% comes from the vegetable ingredients such as lentils. 

These numbers will be accurate for the new ORIJEN diets, including Regional Red and 6 Fish. 

The ash content of our diets is listed on the back of the bag, in every language other than English (labeling regulations). I look under the French section, and if you find 'Cendres Brutes' you'll have the Ash content. Our 6 Fish diet has an ash content of 8%, and our Regional Red comes in at 9%. 

I hope that helps explain things, let me know if you have any other questions." _


----------

